# Can I Have Pictures of Your Alpines?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm wanting to put pictures of all the different colors of Alpines on my website. When I was starting out in Alpines, I had no idea what all those colors were so I thought I would make a page to explain the coloring with pictures of the goats also. Does that make sense? I'm having a blank out right now. Anyway, I need Cou Blanc, Cou Noir, Sundgau, Pied, Chamoisee, and Two-tone Chamoisee.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sundgau-This is Adventures' Onyx


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you already have Cou Clair and Swiss black?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes I have a Cou Clair. Thank you for the Sundgau.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a doe I have who is registered as Cou Noir:










Her name is Hull's Rastus Texanna

This doe is registered as broken light chamoisee:










Her name is Dreamy-Hollow CSN AmazingGrace

Here is her other side:










Here's a black and white kid:










His name is Prairie Trail MSN Eclipse

Two-toned Chamoise on the right:










He was sold as a wether and I never named him.

Sorry if any of the pics are humongous


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Here are a few color examples, pick what you need.

Baby Jack, broken sundgau, he has a larger white spot on the other side and if you look at his face he has more white than normal.









Jack all grown up.









Baby Brie, dark chamoisee.









Brie all grown up, what a color change......she is more reddish now.









Bella, a light chamoisee.









Bella all grown up, another color change but still light.









Sabrina and baby Sandy. Sandy is a dark chamoisee and Sabrina is a broken chamoisee. She only has the white on that side.









Olivia and Fressia, both sundgau but if you look close Fressia has brown legs and Olivia is typical white legs.









Chelsea is a sundgau with brown legs and facial markings like Freesia. She is Fressia's dam and Jack is the sire.









This is another example of the different tones of chamoisee. Bella and son Yarden. Yarden has light colored legs but is still a chamoisee.









Hope this helps.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's one you didn't ask for Bezoar

The wild type color pattern is produced by the bezoar allele, which has only moderately variable
expression. This, as with several other alleles, produces kids that are fairly light colored that then darken
with age. The darkening is much more pronounced in males than in females, and is one of the dominance
signals in the original species. The bezoar pattern is basically tan with a paler belly, perineum, and inside
of the legs. Black trim includes facial shading which leaves pale facial stripes from above eyes to nose.
The ears are rimmed in black, and a black stripe goes from poll to tail along the back. A black stripe is
also common along the bottom edge of the neck. A black shoulder stripe is present. Black is present on
the front aspect of the front legs as a stripe beginning beneath the carpus, and flaring out around the
fetlock joint. A similar black stripe is present on the rear limb but is not discontinuous at the hock.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Peggy: I like how Brie is walking the same in both photos! Too funny!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you. Goathiker, can I put that info on the site? Because I have never heard of a Bezoar!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure, just attribute the info to Dr. Phillip Sponenberg, DVM, PhD 
I try to get a Black Swiss for you tomorrow, she was hiding under the shed from the heat all day today.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

ptgoats45, can I use some of the pictures off your website? Or do you not want to be in the picture? Because I was hoping I could get some shaved goats too.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, you can use the ones on my website.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'll show you the page when I get it done.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I see on your website that you need a cou blanc color. This is baby Charlotte.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you peggy. What do you think of it? It is just a rough draft right now.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like how it is coming along. I especially like how you did the breeding page showing both the dam and sire to be bred. I would like to see that on all the sites especially where there is more than one sire.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You can use any pics of my site.  Just please link back to it. :wink: I have a Cou Blanc, Broken Two Tone Chamoisees Two Tone Chamoisees Cou Clair, ect.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay thank you all! I post a link soon and see what you guys think. :thumb:


----------



## goat (Sep 1, 2011)

here is a pied alpine Te-iltcohe Aioli


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

You can use any photos on my website. Just credit them to me. I list each goat's color on their page.
My Alpine buck is the Bezoar color. Many breeders list this color as a chamoise.
I have Chamoises with and without black trim,Broken Chamoises, Two-Tone Chamoises, Cou Clairs, Cou Blanc Alpines.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I also have before and after shaved photos also for my Alpines. Big differences!


----------

